# Dark Angels Command Squad vs Company Veterans



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

So let's pretend for a moment that you had a Librarian who needs a good squad to go with him. Since the Librarian is an HQ choice the obvious choice is a Command Squad, right? I say, not so fast! Maybe there is another option. What does the Command Squad offer that the Company Veterans don't? But more importantly, what do the Veterans have over the Command Squad? (Note: I am not referring to Ravenwing or Deathwing command squads who are amazing and I highly recommend taking them whenever possible. This is just normal-run-of-the-mill Command Squads)

Let's first look at what the Command Squad offers:

Apothecary - The Apothecary is nothing to sneeze at as Feel No Pain is a beautiful thing. You can banter back and forth about how it was nerfed in 6th Edition all day long but an extra opportunity to save a wound is welcome in my book.

Banners - Depending on what other units you have in your army you may not have any other banners. Depending on your strategy the banner options may be useful or useless. Also nothing to sneeze at, but may not make or break your game.

Champion - Definitely something to sneeze at. Pretty much useless in most respects. The one thing that this 15 points offers is +1 WS. Even the Blade of Caliban is useless. The Blade is basically a neutered Power Axe. +1 Str, AP3, AND Unweildy? Give me the Str and the AP3 but the Unweildy kills it. And then throw in the Combat Shield. A 6++ when the rest of the unit gets a 3++? Why even waste your time with this joker? If you choose to take a Command Squad at least make a better choice and leave this guy out.

Special Weapons - The Command Squad can give Special Weapons to every Veteran in the unit. The Company Veterans can take 1 for every 5 models. So if you want an expensive mid-range shooty unit this is a good option. But without an Invo-save this is an expensive target.

That is it. That is what the Command Squad offers over the Company Veterans. Now let's switch sides and look at the Veterans:

Storm Shields - But wait, the Command Squad has Storm Shields and all of them can take Shields! Yes this is true, but why would you? Command Squad veterans can pay 15 points to get one but Company Veterans can get them for 10. Oh dear 5 whole points, but not if you give them all one. 100 points for a full squad of Veterans to have a 3++ or 60 points to give the Command Squad them. Even if you keep the points the same you have 6 Marines with a 3++ versus 4.

Value - A Command Squad is 100 points. Company Veterans are 90 points. What do you get for that 10 points? Nothing but the opportunity to get the above mentioned items. That is it. 

Free Character - The Company Veterans get a Sergeant at no extra cost. Spend 10 points for a Storm Shield and 15 points for a power axe and you have the same cost as a Command Squad with a Champion. And the Veteran Sergeant is actually a viable challenge character. Or a Sword if there are no 2+ models about and you match the AP3 given to the Champion.

Heavy Weapons - What could be better than shooting a Lascannon at an enemy and hiding behind a 3++ in the next turn? I can't wait to model that up. I have a few ideas cooking, just need to get my Devastators and Storm Shields in the mail...

Flexibility - A Command Squad is limited in its scope. Short ranged shooty, all hardcore assaulty, or a fluffy in between. Both extremes are very expensive. The Veterans can be those things and Long-range support. Especially if you have a Librarian in the squad.

So as we can see the Command Squad has its uses, but I really think the Company Veterans are really a better option.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Want Special Weapons/shooting? Take a Command Squad. Want a combat unit? Then use Deathwing.

Company Veterans aren't really very useful, due to Command Squads and Tacticals covering all of their shooting bases (massed Special Weapons and MSU Heavy Weapons respectively) and Deathwing outclassing them a million times as a combat unit. Count in Allies for Sternguard and they really have no excuse.

Midnight


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

See I agree in part and disagree with most of what you said. If you want to assault nothing beats Deathwing. If you plan to assault and you are not using Deathwing you are missing all the beautiful awesome that is Deathwing, especially Knights. 

But as my post previously pointed out for the same points you get a lot less out of a Command Squad. Kitting them out for all special weapons is dropping at least 150 points on a short-ranged unit with no tricks to keep them out of combat or help them survive. Tactical squads are great at claiming objectives, but not at advancing or destroying enemy units to deny objectives. If your tactical squads are not claiming an objective they are being wasted. 

Also I don't like the idea, nor do I support the thought process that allies are the only way to get the best of both worlds. Each codex can stand on its own and refusing to use a unit and wasting points on an unnecessary HQ unit is just lazy and unimaginative in my book.

Let's be honest, Dark Angels are not an assault army and are not even a superior shooting army. Their strength lies in balance and the proper use of tactics. In my experience, the secret to Dark Angels is to shoot from far away hidden in cover and wait for them to advance them assault from close range. The problem with your philosophy is that you cannot always choose what units are going to be assaulted. By making every unit somewhat viable at doing everything you stand a better chance of surviving whatever is being thrown at you until the hypothetical cavalry arrives. Not to the point that you create a jack-of-all-trades master of none situation, but be prepared. I would rather have a unit of bikes with the standard of devastation nearby for when the enemy advances into my firing lane then blast them to crap with bolter fire. Spend a few points on storm shields and you have a strong unit that can withstand an assault and survive shooting while being able to dish it out as well.

I'm not suggesting that the Command Squad doesn't have its uses. I just don't think the Company Veterans are as useless as everyone seems to think.


----------

